# purigen ? or not ? in a planted tank



## Bishop61 (Oct 18, 2014)

I swear by it... no ill effects from using it, and cleaner looking water.

After I started using it, I bought a second batch so that I could rotate the bags out with my filter cleanings.


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

The way that I understand how it works:

It removes waste materials that would create ammonia/nitrite issues.

I think you might have a problem if you depended solely on fish food/waste to fertilize your plants. If you are dosing fertilizers, it does not remove those from the water.

That is my interpretation anyway.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

I would not run a planted tank without it.
Resin material similar to water softener resin.
No ion exchange though it actually collects organic material.

Only downside it does not last as long as claimed.
A 6 month supply is lasting me 45 days.
I am saving the spent material to regenerate though.

The water clarity provided is remarkable though.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*purigen*

Thanks. Anyone else use it ?


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Tom barr uses it; good enough for ya? 

Bleaching it regularly keeps it pretty clean actually. However, I'd recommend removing it from the bag entirely; mixes better with the bleach and gets it close to new. And also rinsing it very well afterwards is necessary; complacency with bleach has deadly consequences.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

What is the best way to store it, after it's been used and recharged?

For example if I had two bags to use alternatively in a canister, swapping them out so there's no downtime. What is the best way to store the bag that is not in use?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

burr740 said:


> What is the best way to store it, after it's been used and recharged?
> 
> For example if I had two bags to use alternatively in a canister, swapping them out so there's no downtime. What is the best way to store the bag that is not in use?


 In a container of fresh dechlorinated water is best.
Should be kept damp/moist/wet between usages. Do not leave Purigen to dry out.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

+1 on all of the above...

That said, purigen does bind up nitrogen-bearing waste. As mentioned earlier, this waste is ordinarily broken down to Ammonia then Nitrite... But it eventually ends up as Nitrate, assuming your tank is well cycled. Thus, using purigen will reduce the bio-waste contributions to nitrate, and reduce nitrate levels somewhat. (It will not bind up KNO3, so it won't affect nitrate you add).

That said, I don't find the purigen impact on nitrate too terribly strong.. 

I use purigen and am currently not dosing KNO3 in my low-tech tank due to mild overpopulation issues, but I am otherwise doing EI low-light dosing for P,K, Fe and Micros, with weekly water changes at 50%. I'm not seeing nitrate deficiencies, and my nitrate is 10-15ppm right after w/c (semi-calibrated test). 

(and yes, I'm working on the population issues, my net skills need some work so this is a slow process)


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Only downside, when you are lazy (like me), your "recharge" pile will stack up.

I usually just order a couple of bags everytime I make an aquarium order so I have fresh ones on tap

I am curious, why is it bad to let purigen dry out after a recharge?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

dru said:


> Only downside, when you are lazy (like me), your "recharge" pile will stack up.
> 
> I usually just order a couple of bags everytime I make an aquarium order so I have fresh ones on tap
> 
> I am curious, why is it bad to let purigen dry out after a recharge?


 A few years ago I was in touch with a Seachem rep regarding Purigen, who told me that if the beads are allowed to dry out completely, they lose much of their adsorption capability.
When you buy the bag new for example, it comes out of the sealed pouch in a slightly moist condition.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Keeping it moist is to keep the beads from cracking....

http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/showpost.php?p=869&postcount=16

I use the little pre-filled baggies, and I just pull mine out of my last rinse water, let it drain for a few seconds and then toss it in a ziplock sandwich bag. 

Prior to using it I stick it in a pint of water with .5ml or so of prime in it for a few hours, just to "freshen it up" a bit.


----------



## Soxfandowd (Aug 1, 2014)

mattinmd said:


> +1 on all of the above...
> 
> That said, purigen does bind up nitrogen-bearing waste. As mentioned earlier, this waste is ordinarily broken down to Ammonia then Nitrite... But it eventually ends up as Nitrate, assuming your tank is well cycled. Thus, using purigen will reduce the bio-waste contributions to nitrate, and reduce nitrate levels somewhat. (It will not bind up KNO3, so it won't affect nitrate you add).
> 
> ...



I'm starting a 40G breeder in a month or so. If I understand your post correctly (which is a big if) ;0 then I should not use purigen until the tank is cycled? Unless I have a huge algae or cloudiness issue? 
Thanks


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

Soxfandowd said:


> I'm starting a 40G breeder in a month or so. If I understand your post correctly (which is a big if) ;0 then I should not use purigen until the tank is cycled? Unless I have a huge algae or cloudiness issue?
> Thanks


I would say it depends on how you plan to cycle the tank. If you are relying on fish food or other organic decay, then yes, you will want to avoid purigen. If you are going to use Liquid ammonia or beneficial bacteria, then it should not have an impact on the cycle.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*purigen*



Xiaozhuang said:


> Tom barr uses it; good enough for ya?
> 
> Bleaching it regularly keeps it pretty clean actually. However, I'd recommend removing it from the bag entirely; mixes better with the bleach and gets it close to new. And also rinsing it very well afterwards is necessary; complacency with bleach has deadly consequences.


Tom Barr ? Yeah , nuff said. I'll be using it! Thanks.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

> If I understand your post correctly (which is a big if) ;0 then I should not use purigen until the tank is cycled? Unless I have a huge algae or cloudiness issue?


I am suggesting you use purigen all of the time, even after your cycle. I *ALWAYS* have a purigen bag in... 

I'm just cautioning you to be aware of your nitrate levels. If they're already too low, adding purigen would make the low-nitrate problem worse...

edit: ok, I do take mine out when medicating, but baring that it is always in.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*purigen*



benealing said:


> I would say it depends on how you plan to cycle the tank. If you are relying on fish food or other organic decay, then yes, you will want to avoid purigen. If you are going to use Liquid ammonia or beneficial bacteria, then it should not have an impact on the cycle.


What about a new tank that has finished its initial cycle ? Cycled with mature live plants , and mature sponge filter from an existing tank. Is it safe now to use purigen ?


----------



## Xirxes (Aug 18, 2008)

I use 1 L of the stuff in 240 gallons, recharge monthly.

You can recharge completely within 15-20 mins, using 100% bleach, heavy rinse, and heavy dechlor.

Love the stuff!


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

rick dale said:


> What about a new tank that has finished its initial cycle ?


If the tank has finished cycling then I don't see any reason to avoid purigen. If I were using purigen and depending on organic waste/fish food for my nitrogen source, I would be checking my nitrate levels for a few weeks do determine if the purigen is removing so much of the waste that there is not enough nitrate for the plants.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*purigen*

I have to say that , seeing one of discuspauls tanks last week , really made me think about using purigen. Super crystal clear tank. Absolutely gorgeous. You got it going on Paul !


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Rick - it really works well ! It'll do wonders for any tank- but of course as I've said before, it helps a great deal to also use filter floss in the filter, replaced regularly as it dirties, along with a pre-filter rinsed frequently, and a good tank cleaning routine with large frequent wc's and substrate vacuuming with the wc's.


----------



## trapperwolves (Nov 26, 2011)

I've used Purigen in my canister filters for years. Keep replacement bags in water. 2 days before cleaning the filters I'll bleach the extra bags over night and then let them soak in a Prime/water solution for another night. 

Sometimes you can just flip the bags in the filter over as it seems the bottom side always gets dirtier than the top side because of the water flow in a canister. 

Water stays crystal clear. Wouldn't think of not using them.


----------



## Soxfandowd (Aug 1, 2014)

benealing said:


> I would say it depends on how you plan to cycle the tank. If you are relying on fish food or other organic decay, then yes, you will want to avoid purigen. If you are going to use Liquid ammonia or beneficial bacteria, then it should not have an impact on the cycle.


Thanks Benealing. I do plan on trying to use the beneficial bacteria to cycle my tank. It worked well for me when I started my 10Gal. I have put extra media in my 10Gal to help also for when I get started.
Katie


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

pure bleach to clean the bag, then rinse with de-chlorinated water or tap ?
if using bleach what the point of using water with prime to rinse, why not rinse with tap and then let it sit in water with prime?


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

The directions are a 50/50 mix of bleach and water for the soak, not straight bleach. 

As for rinsing, yeah, I just rinse it out really goid with plain tap water before using dechlorinator on it. I don't see a lot of point in using dechlorinated water at that point, the tap water is many orders of magnitude less chlorine than the soak.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

LOL I don't even know that purigen is yet I have 4 planted tanks and in real honesty my plants, fauna and myself are good with that


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Who's this Tom Barr fellow?


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Tom Barr, aka plantbrain here, is the inventor of the EI fertilizer scheme, and a fairly well accomplished aquartist. He holds a Ph.D in plant sciences, and his BS is in aquatic biology.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

OK, lets try it


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh, and to clarify, you need a LOT of dechlorinator. Read the directions.


----------



## BigJay180 (Jul 20, 2014)

I've never run it, but then I keep my tank relatively lightly stocked for its size, and I change about 70% of the water weekly.

It's just chemical filtration right?


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

BigJay180 said:


> I've never run it, but then I keep my tank relatively lightly stocked for its size, and I change about 70% of the water weekly.
> 
> It's just chemical filtration right?


Correct.. it is much more selective than carbon, but the general idea is the same.

The selective part in theory prevents it from adsorbing micronutrient metals like carbon will. It also doesn't adsorb nitrate, but will adsorb some nitrogen bearing waste products, which will indirectly reduce nitrate levels...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Love it!! Absorbs the tea color from the wood in the tank. Now tanks look clear and I only have to change the water monthly.


----------

